# "Hasnt Been backed yet" ??????



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, it's not a stupid question at all. Don't be so hard on yourself  "Backed" means having a rider on his/her back.


----------



## Kristen Schall (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks,That is so logical.I guess I have been in Texas too long!!!!!haha.I was a Florida girl-but my hubby is a Dallas Boy-enough said right..Thanks for the reply.I would say riden,but i like backed too!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If a horse has been started under saddle that simply means the horse has been ridden and has had some training done (walk, trot, canter lateral work etc etc). A horse getting backed essentially means being broken to ride (so have someone ride the horse).

So if you horse has been "backed" it simply means the horse has already had some training under saddle which yes, would cost less as most of the work has been done.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Dont feel bad or be to hard on your self!! Even the most professional horse trainers of all time may come across something that makes them a lil confused or think twice. Piggypablo and cachedawntexas have pretty much summed it up for you though


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess the term backed sounds better than being broke. Or, dead broke. 

I never did understand this term, it seems to be relatively new?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

"Backed" means someone has been on the horses back.

"Started" - the horse can walk, turn, etc.

"Green" - W/T/C, back but no consistency

Dead broke? I really don't like that term but typically refers to a horse that knows the particular job it was trained for very, very well.

Too many people think dead broke means the horse won't be a problem for any one at any time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So true mls, I consider my gray mustang dead broke because I can do anything on him and he knows his job very, very well. BUT, he would be completely inappropriate for a novice or unconfident rider because he is very responsive to even the slightest cue and I have taught him to respond with speed. I have always prefered the term "dog gentle" for kid-proof horses, though not all dogs are gentle. Funny where we get our little sayings. As for the op, that would be confusing to me as well because it seems to be saying the same thing. I always understood that being "backed" was being started under saddle. So basically, I understand them to be saying that it wouldn't cost much to have something done to the horse that has already been done.


----------

